# Irish Sole Trader operating from UK?



## ButtermilkJa (3 Dec 2006)

I'm a registered Sole Trader here in Ireland and was thinking of heading to London to work. I'm a Graphic Designer and would like to keep working for some of my Irish clients while abroad as well as doing contract work in the UK.

Does anyone know how I would go about doing this? Do I just continue to operate as an Irish Sole Trader and charge VAT to my Irish customers and not charge English VAT to my UK customers? Or do i have to register in the UK as a Sole Trader as well? Are there any techicalities that would not allow me to operate as an Irish 'business' outside of Ireland?

Anyone else been in the same situation?

Thanks for the help


----------



## ButtermilkJa (5 Dec 2006)

Just to update everyone (seeing as most people seem to be like me, and not sure about this subject), I've sent an email to the revenue so will post back with an answer as soon as I get one


----------



## ubiquitous (5 Dec 2006)

You will be taking a major risk if you depend in any way on any "advice" Revenue give you in response to your query. They most certainly won't stand over this "advice" if the muck hits the fan later on. You should get appropriate professional tax advice in both jurisdictions.


----------



## Towger (5 Dec 2006)

ubiquitous said:


> You will be taking a major risk if you depend in any way on any "advice" Revenue give you in response to your query.


 
Even when you have it in writing/email!

I work on the principle of emailing three different areas and hoping to get the same answer from at least 2. Half the time they just respond ‘see form IT...’ which I already have and it does not answer the question.


----------



## ButtermilkJa (5 Dec 2006)

Cheers folks, that's what I'm afraid of. I want to be absolutely positive of any consequences/responsibilities before I go and don't want to get stung by any nasty after effects.

Ubiquitous, are revenue really that unreliable? God I would've thought they would give you a clear answer.

Towger, I remember asking Revenue something before and being pointed towards a form on the website which was useless. I really hope they can give me an answer this time.

Thanks for the replies, as I said I'll let you know what they say!


----------



## askalot (5 Dec 2006)

ButtermilkJa said:


> I'm a registered Sole Trader here in Ireland and was thinking of heading to London to work. I'm a Graphic Designer and would like to keep working for some of my Irish clients while abroad as well as doing contract work in the UK.



I used to operate as a sole trader and did some work in Northern Ireland. I would issue a sterling invoice with no VAT. Quite simple really. On average I only worked in NI for about 3 months each year, it might get more complicated if you were doing the majority of your work in UK and found yourself living over there for more than half the year.


----------



## ButtermilkJa (5 Dec 2006)

Cheers askalot, yeah that's what I was going to do. Just issue an ex-vat sterling invoice to any companies I work for in the UK, and issue euro vat invoice to my existing irish clients.

How long ago was this do you mind me asking? Have you filed any income tax returns since? Has everything been ok?


----------



## askalot (5 Dec 2006)

It was in 2003 and 2004. Returns were filed for both years; no problems.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Dec 2006)

ButtermilkJa said:


> Cheers folks, that's what I'm afraid of. I want to be absolutely positive of any consequences/responsibilities before I go and don't want to get stung by any nasty after effects.


You should ask your accountant/tax advisor so.


> Ubiquitous, are revenue really that unreliable? God I would've thought they would give you a clear answer.


They can be wrong and if you act on mistaken or partial information they will not take that as an excuse for incorrect returns/tax treatment.


----------



## ButtermilkJa (6 Dec 2006)

That's fair enough ClubMan, I do understand. They don't want to be held to ransom. I intend to consult my accountant beforehand anyway but I'm just surprised Revenue can't be more helpful. After all, are they not the source of all tax related matters in the first place? Is this not where accountants would look for guidance?


----------



## ubiquitous (6 Dec 2006)

ButtermilkJa said:


> That's fair enough ClubMan, I do understand. They don't want to be held to ransom. I intend to consult my accountant beforehand anyway but I'm just surprised Revenue can't be more helpful. After all, are they not the source of all tax related matters in the first place? Is this not where accountants would look for guidance?



You have raised exactly the same grieviance here today: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=42666

Please refrain from doing so as parallel discussions of the same issue only waste everyone's time and energy.


----------



## ButtermilkJa (6 Dec 2006)

ubiquitous said:


> You have raised exactly the same grieviance here today: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=42666
> 
> Please refrain from doing so as parallel discussions of the same issue only waste everyone's time and energy.


I know, apologies, the two kinda headed in the same direction and I got a bit confused there for a minute. I felt obliged then to reply to answers.

I've pulled out of the other thread anyway.


----------

